# Just gotta brag



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner had his first appointment with our new vet and it went so well that I just have to share the experience with people who understand how proud my boy made me.
Everyone loved him. He was a big hit with the fellow patients (and their dogs) in the waiting room. You know, after they got over that deer-in-the-headlights reaction when I walked in with him. We managed to change one woman's perception of the breed. She admitted that she's always been afraid of GSDs - always thought they were aggressive dogs. She went away with a different opinion after we'd talked a bit, she'd petted him and watched her 3-pound miniature pinscher puppy climb all over him.









The staff and the vet kept going on and on about what a nice dog he is. This vet treats most of Cleveland's police dogs, so I figured that he was comfortable with GSs and wasn't the type to be put off by anything other than Bichons and Multipoos. Though he did laugh and say that he has to be careful with a couple of those police dogs. He showed a healthy respect for Gunner at first, but completely let his guard down the minute I told him that he's very agreeable, tolerates being handled by strangers and has never been a fear-biter. Which really made me happy. It showed that he's willing to listen to me and trust my judgment where my dogs are concerned. (It makes me think that he's likely to listen if or when I tell him that something isn't right, rather than blowing it off and telling me I'm paranoid.)
But he really seemed to be sincerely impressed with Gunner. During the entire exam and when his blood was being drawn for his heartworm and titers, Gunner just looked around the room like he was totally bored with the whole situation. 
And the kicker - this guy asked me if Gunner has his GC and if I've ever considered therapy work. Gunner?! My big knucklehead - a therapy dog?!







I almost fell off the bench! But I was SO PROUD!! 

The rest of the visit went real well, too. He's gained back four of the nine pounds he'd lost last year. This vet is very supportive of my decision to do titers instead of vaccinating if it isn't necessary. And he seemed a bit shocked when I was telling him about the unethical







that cost Cooper his life because he never so much as _mentioned _the risks associated with annual vaccines. He said that most patients won't do the titers because of the cost, but that they're entitled to all the facts before they make a decision. I liked that. 
So, all in all...


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Good boy Gunner! And congratulations to you for being the kind of Mom that has such as good boy! It takes hard work from both of you...but it sure feels good when you get there.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!!! Love hearing these kinds of stories!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job Gunner and Mom


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job!!!!! Love to hear this kind of stuff. This is what I aim to have!!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlGood boy Gunner! And congratulations to you for being the kind of Mom that has such as good boy! It takes hard work from both of you...but it sure feels good when you get there.


You know, I wish I could take some credit for it, but I really can't. I've never had to do much with him - he's just naturally a sweet-tempered boy. I mean, he does get a little rambunctious and will test me from time to time, so we've had to work on basic obedience, but he's always been so gentle and friendly with everyone.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Great story to hear and happy you were able to change another person's perspective on GSD I try to do that daily when Jesse and I are out and about. What a good boy Gunner sounds like. Give him a pat on his belly from me.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SherushGreat story to hear and happy you were able to change another person's perspective on GSD I try to do that daily when Jesse and I are out and about. What a good boy Gunner sounds like. Give him a pat on his belly from me.


That's what made me happier than anything - being able to change someone's opinion about the breed. All this breed-specific and 'dangerous dog' flap has me very nervous.
I think we might just check into the Good Citizen thing and let Gunner get out there and do some good. He can be a knucklehead at times, but he probably would be a good ambassador. lol.


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

today we went for our 2nd visit to the indoor dog park, i am so happy marley is doing great. there were about 15 dogs again this week. she was pooped after an hour, so we came home and now she is sacked out. for a dog who has had 3 owners and really didn't know how to play in her 10 short months, we are jusst so very proud of her.....


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: marley girltoday we went for our 2nd visit to the indoor dog park, i am so happy marley is doing great. there were about 15 dogs again this week. she was pooped after an hour, so we came home and now she is sacked out. for a dog who has had 3 owners and really didn't know how to play in her 10 short months, we are jusst so very proud of her.....


Aww, I'd be proud of her, too. Good girl, Marley!
Their resilience never ceases to amaze me.


----------

